# Club member showed up to training with a $$$ camera



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

So, its high-res action shot time!

Working some club dogs

























Handling some club dogs

















A Jäger rapid-sequence B&H + bite series of pics









































And Jäger later that night, telling the cameraman's dog "You better not be touching my rugby ball!"









Working higher aggression with Katya to undo some of the pre-trial heavy OB


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Great pics, but maximum picture posting size on the board is 800 x 600. Can you resize them and then post again? Oversized pictures will be deleted.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Cool pics!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Great pics! Hope you don't mind my posting a couple on the teeth thread!


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow. 3rd picture. You can see the drool flying!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome shots!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Great pics, but maximum picture posting size on the board is 800 x 600. Can you resize them and then post again? Oversized pictures will be deleted.


Sure, but can you give me a few moments to do so, that will take a second


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, I forgot you can't edit posts after 10 minutes. What should I do?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

if you have them linked to another site (like photo bucket) just edit them there. it will change the sizes here. sometimes it takes a little while to show up. you can post to let the mods know that they have been resized so they don't get deleted


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Dainerra said:


> if you have them linked to another site (like photo bucket) just edit them there. it will change the sizes here. sometimes it takes a little while to show up. you can post to let the mods know that they have been resized so they don't get deleted


Yeah I know, but I didn't link them as such. I have to change the url


----------

